# HPW2007 Gateway HD2201 or Samsung Syncmaster



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

i am going to buy a monitor for general use and some gaming
i went to the store and these were some monitors that looked good
which one would you reccomend


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

You will probably be better off asking in the " *Hardware*" forums under "*Other Hardware Support*". Let them know what the main purpose its gonna be used for...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-f14/


----------

